# Balancing pressure



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The shower I am working on will have 4 valves. 
1) Turns on/off shower head
2) Turns on/off hand held wand
3) Turns on/off upper body jets
4) Turns on/off lower body jets

Should all the length of pipes between each be of the same length so as to balance out the pressure even if it means looping it up and around? I dont want her to squawk that there is more pressure out the left jet as opposed to the right. The diverter and cut off valves are all 3/4". The whole grouping will be within a 5 foot square area to the diverter.

Tried to attatch a drawing using paint, but cant get it small enough.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The best you can do is correctly size the pipes to the valves and the outlets. The pressure will change to the outlets as flow varies there is nothing you could do short of installing a pressure regulator at each outlet... Friction loss in the pipes and fittings has a variable (flow) and that changes with turning things on and off.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Install the body sprays with loops of equal length, see pic, this has worked for us for years.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

KTS you are saying to make sure that all lengths of pipes leading to each thing is of equal length regardless of if a loop is needed to make up the extra distance?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> KTS you are saying to make sure that all lengths of pipes leading to each thing is of equal length regardless of if a loop is needed to make up the extra distance?



You only need equal lengths after the initial tee in the loop, like in the pic, we always use 3/4 inch pipe all the way to reduce loss because of distance.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

With just 2 heads on a valve the loop does nothing a tee can't do.
4 heads on a valve then loop it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just 2 heads per valve. The top 2 are going to be on one valve, the lower 2 on another valve


----------

